# How's the ditch between Southport, NC and Charleston, SC



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm planning a cruise fron Southport, NC to Charleston, SC at the end of the month. I'll probobly go offshore, but if the weather is bad then I'm going to take the ditch. Does anyone have any suggestions regarding anchorages, hazzards to nav, ect? I draw 7'.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Ben Sawyer Bridge is going to be closed at the end of the month to December 9th. Here's more info.
BoatUS Club House Messageboards: 29 Oct-Tom & Mel Neale' East Coats Alerts


----------



## closehauled14 (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you know anything about dewees inlet? It looks good on the chart, but i know where that can get me.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

in charleston there is an amazing restuarant called mccraties


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

We came through that stretch day before yesterday (we're at the city marina in Charleston now) and saw some areas that had shoaled to 7' at dead low tide, around mi 430-435. This reach has 5-6' tidal range, so time it at anything other than low tide and you should be fine.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Anchorages: We started from Carolina Beach and did the trip in 2-1/2 days. We anchored in Cow House Creek at mi 383 the first night and it was gorgeous and well protected; had a lot of current so factor that into your anchor calculations. Nothing special for the second night, no trees and lots of current, we used Awendaw Creek at mi 435, holding was good, but no wind protection and again lots of current, both nights we were doing >1 kt at anchor. Check Skipper Bob's for other anchorages suggestions, and Army Corps website for latest shoaling info.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

*Dewees Inlet*



closehauled14 said:


> Do you know anything about dewees inlet? It looks good on the chart, but i know where that can get me.


Here's what ActiveCaptain has to say about Dewees Inlet:

Dewees Inlet

Position
Latitude: 32°49.313'N
Longitude: 079°43.105'W

Notes
Dewees Inlet had a depth of about 2 feet over the bar in June 1983, thence deeper water inside to the Intracoastal Waterway via Dewees Creek. The channel is narrow, unmarked, and seldom used. Breakers extend across the entrance to the inlet. An overhead power cable over Dewees Inlet has a clearance of 87 feet.A water tower at the pleasure resort near the southwest end of the Isle of Palms and a lookout tower on Dewees Island are prominent. An unmarked fishing pier projects seaward from the resort. Two wrecks, about 0.35 mile apart, are off the eastern shore of the Isle of Palms about 1.5 miles 107°30' and 1.6 miles 120°30' respectively, of the water tower. The wrecks are believed to be the remains of Confederate ships which were apparently sunk by Union forces as they sought to slip into blockaded Charleston Harbor; they are unmarked and are covered 6 feet and 4 feet, respectively. An obstruction, covered 9 feet and unmarked, is about 2.55 miles 125° from the water tower. Caution is advised in this area.

I'd say you pass on that entrance.


----------

